
Audible Magic Hard Sells EC to Require Their Tech for Article 13 - dreamcompiler
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1086761804301094917.html
======
doh
This was very expected. There are only few companies that could provide
technology semi-compliant with the Article 13. AudibleMagic is at the top of
the list. Although they can only identify audio from the content so the
platforms would still have to make a deal with someone else.

Anyway, I'm glad that the Article 13 got stopped, at least for now.

